# What size front derailleur clamp for Onix?



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys what size front derailleur is needed for the Onix?

My mate wants to upgrade to 7900 and had has no idea.

Thanks...


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

34.9mm


----------



## zstjohnorbea (Jun 2, 2010)

depends on the year cause mine is definetly 31.8. Mine is an 07


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

My 2010 Onix uses 34.9mm front.

I guess they must have changed the frames a bit over the years.


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

My 2011 Onix uses a braze-on front derailleur that is bolted to a custom clamp from Orbea (or at least that's what I was told/shown when a swap was done at my LBS). It is certainly closer to 34.9mm in size. (I had purchased a 34.9mm 105 derailleur as a replacement, but it could not e used.)


----------

